# Still searching



## again (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to ask about some temporary solutions to my LG situation.

And please guys don't just read and ignore the post we find strength in each other and I'm very happy to have found this intimate group to share my worries with.

Keep smiling!


----------



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

I had significant improvement with Vit D 2000-4000 IU daily, started working after couple of days.
I have loudest voluntary farts since I started LG (since sphincter contracts better).
Simethicone also helps me greatly.
As a temporary aid, antibiotic course will help, specific type depending which bacterial overgrowth you have: hydrogen or hydrogen sulfide producing bacteria - rifalximin, methanogens - neomycin (?), Atrantil (?)
What's your serum vit D level?

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## again (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi bartecheck I never had any vit d serum thats interesting because i have always had vitamin D deficiency what do you recommend for me?


----------



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

Just do standard 25(OH)D test. Then supplement D3.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------

